
The Case of the Supersized Shebang: Kernel Regression from a Series of Errors - segfaultbuserr
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/779997/4ba4c2d19b81f0c6/
======
mncharity
> And yes, it's sad that people apparently had cases that depended on this odd
> behavior, [Linus]

That strikes my ear as very odd. I suggest twenty years ago, perl taking
devops by storm, that sentiment would have been nuts. So what's changed?

An increased emphasis on security (so a characterization of "corrupt" vs
"truncated"). A shift in development focus away from shell level. What else?

So a preference now for say a better foundation, better low-level glue for
other tooling (where the action is), "crippled but dependably strict". Over
say more usable, shell as a hands-on abstraction level, "here's a workaround
for yet another bit of unix brokenness so you can better build with it".

Curious. That's a fun aspect of history we don't teach well. All the things,
which if you were dropped back in time, you'd do a double-take of "Wait,
WAT?!?"

